# Best fan fiction you have come across.



## Morgal

Just a place to list some of the best fan fiction you have read.

Number one.

http://forum.blacklibrary.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2357&whichpage=1
The Emperors Finest.
this is a must read better than the books that come out, but be warned it is long

Number 2
http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=216
Rise of the tau

I do not care what you do...but read this, even if you need to beat your own grandmother over the head to use her pc.
(but again long, but so so worth it)

Number 3
http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=96599
Don't feed the warboss.
Shorter and humorus, not perfectly fluffy but enjoyable.

Number 4
http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=119372
Close your eyes
great short story--again every one should read this


these are things i think everyone should read.


----------



## Gizor

That Tau one is truly brilliant, I think I'm almost done. I really recommend it.


----------



## Morgal

http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=170
another great story.


----------



## Sholto

What are the chances? I visit here for the first time today and find two of my stories (Nos. 3 & 4) under discussion *cool*

Glad you enjoyed them, although _Close Your Eyes _is unfinished as yet. If you want more, my website has them all (Incunabulum) as well as many stories by other writers I have gathered as being the best fanfic around (and _The Emperor's Finest_ is one of them!)

Sholto


----------



## Morgal

need to add another http://forum.blpublishing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6061
The adventures of the Politically Correct Marines

short and fun.

Also was hopping for others to suggest theres.


----------



## jmaximum

clicked the links to the black library stories, but it sent me to the black library twitter/facebook/other stuff fan page. 

please repost links for the "Emperors Finest" and "Rise of the Tau", would love to read them after seeing what you guys thought.
thanks!


----------



## The_Machine

First post I read, find link to some awsome stories. Love the Tau one. Epic stuff.


----------



## jmaximum

how is this not working for me? i click the links and it just takes me to the BlackLibrary fans comment page.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I clicked them and they sent me to the Black Library front page, but then the links provided are over 2 years old BEFORE BL decided to upgrade their site.


----------



## Myen'Tal

http://forums.tauonline.org/index.php/topic,81311.0.html

Time of Ending: the 40k Finale. Pretty epic stuff.

Don't feed the Warboss was awesome too:biggrin:.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yeah, the BL forums are currently down.

Sholto's works are my bible. Read ye Killing Time and Matroyshka, or suffer eternal damnation for salvation lost.

Emperor's Finest, an epic tale of 200k words by Revenant - or much of it - can be found on that website of Sholto's, too. Here - though you have to download the file to get more than the first sixteen chapters. I think that somebody was reposting the Rise of the Tau, Revenant's even more massive and awe-inspiring story, on the Warseer forums. I don't have a linky, I'm afraid.

The Adventures of the Politically Correct Marines may be found here. Really, almost anything of Rahvin_Dashiva's is guaranteed to have the reader either quaking with laughter, or in terror and horror.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@Mossy Toes... I read that story... The Rise of the Tau... I'm still not done with it though and it's shockingly epic beyond comparison....


----------



## Mossy Toes

I've read almost all of it, too. Up to the point where 

Chaos and the Imperium have allied against the Tau and the Necrons on Terra, with the Deceiver's attempt to seize control of the High Lords having failed, the Emperor having finally died and entered the Warp, becoming a fifth God therein, and the Void Dragon (Aun'Va) having arisen.


So...yeah. It's a pretty galaxy-shattering story.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Hate to play the big 7 foot elephant in the room. But i'd also like to point out the quality of writing over _here_ at Heresy-Online. Not that i have a problem with discussing the works of another forum, but if we fail to mention the works posted here, i think we would be doing the genre of Fan Fiction a major disservice. 

CP


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@Mossy Toes: What a spoiler... Hahaha... I'll try to forget that:victory:... 

@CP: I totally understand your point... But they also serve as inspirations... and that's just my opinion:grin:...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Would I be so arrogant as to point myself as one of the pre-eminent writers here? :wink:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

nope mate, you've got props from me! :victory: I likes your writing a lot! lol

CP


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

@Mossy Toes: You have every right to do so my friend... Considering the qualities of your stories:victory:...


----------



## Concrete Hero

Mossy Toes said:


> Would I be so arrogant as to point myself as one of the pre-eminent writers here? :wink:


I would say its massively arrogant under any circumstance, I'll forgive you when I've read some of your stuff :grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Concrete Hero said:


> I would say its massively arrogant under any circumstance, I'll forgive you when I've read some of your stuff :grin:


Yes, I thought so - but it appears to have served its purpose, which is, namely, eliciting promises from others to read my works.

:grin: :smoke:


----------

